# Lavasoft Personal Firewall



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

It seems Lavasoft, maker of Adaware SE, has released a Firewall. It is only a 10-day free trail though  

*Lavasoft Personal Firewall 1*


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I noticed that earlier today when I was in there. (had a problem with AVG Giving me a false positive on my Adawareseplus exe file) Wonder if the firewall is any good :4-dontkno


----------

